# "Out of range" error when loading windows 98..Please Help!!



## BluEyedDee (Sep 12, 2000)

I have a problem that I have no clue how to fix. I just bought a new monitor because my old monitor died. I hooked it up and everything worked fine. I was looking at the settings in the control panel and saw that it said that my old monitor was still installed. So, I decided to uninstall that monitor. I now realize that this was a HUGE mistake. I restarted my computer. Windows 98 started to load but stopped and the screen turned black. "Out of Range" came on the screen and then it turned black again. It does this everytime it tries to load windows 98. Please help me fix this problem if it can be fixed!! I would greatly appreciate any help!!!
Thanks!


----------



## phobiussno (Nov 21, 1999)

My first response would be to hit CTRL key upon initial boot before it starts to load win98 and see if you can get to the startup menu. (you may have to reboot and try several times)
Boot into safemode and see if that comes up...If so, goto CP,system,device manager and remove the monitor and display adapter...exit and reboot to let it reinstall your drivers...BOL


----------



## BluEyedDee (Sep 12, 2000)

Thanks for the quick reply. I tried your suggestion but unfortunately it did not correct my problem. Thanks for the suggestion though, I appreciate it.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by phobiussno:
> *My first response would be to hit CTRL key upon initial boot before it starts to load win98 and see if you can get to the startup menu. (you may have to reboot and try several times)
> Boot into safemode and see if that comes up...If so, goto CP,system,device manager and remove the monitor and display adapter...exit and reboot to let it reinstall your drivers...BOL*


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I'll just ask this question for phobiussno because I am sure it's the next question.
Were you able to get into SafeMode and remove the video card and monitor?

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 09-12-2000).]


----------



## phobiussno (Nov 21, 1999)

Another thing you can try in safemode is to bring up display properties and goto settings..under the resolution should be an advanced button..go there and on next screen goto adapter tab and lower the refresh rate.
While there check to ensure correct adapter listed and correct monitor..
You may wish to lower the refresh rate for each resolution setting...


----------



## BluEyedDee (Sep 12, 2000)

I was able to get into safemode and remove the video card and monitor. I rebooted and it reinstalled. As windows started to load I got the "out of range" message again and the screen went black again. I'm sorry I left that out.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I second that, go back into SafeMode and set it for 256 colors, 800x600 size and click on Advanced>Adapter and be sure it's set to Adapter Default or Optimal.

If that still does not work then I would go back into SafeMode, remove the video card. Then use "Add New Hardware" and add a "Standard PCI Graphics Adapter". Restart Windows in Normal mode. Does it start now?

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 09-12-2000).]


----------



## BluEyedDee (Sep 12, 2000)

Ok, this suggestion worked. I set the refresh rate to adapter default and it loaded windows fine. Every resolution works except for the resolution I like. When I try to set it to high color (16 bit) with a screen area of 1024 by 768, I get that out of range message. Any suggestions on how to fix that? Besides that it's working fine now, THANKS!!!



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by phobiussno:
> *Another thing you can try in safemode is to bring up display properties and goto settings..under the resolution should be an advanced button..go there and on next screen goto adapter tab and lower the refresh rate.
> ...


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

It sounds to me like you need to get an .inf file for your monitor. What is the make and model# of the monitor. Almost all don't but did it come with a diskette by any chance? Try the makers website.

Anyway find the .inf file for your monitor. Install it and then remove the video card again and let Windows reinstall it with the new monitor info.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 09-12-2000).]


----------



## BluEyedDee (Sep 12, 2000)

Thank you so much!! I found the inf file on the maker's webpage, installed it, and the problem was fixed! Thanks, I couldn't have done this without you guys!! =-)



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by bhesson:
> *It sounds to me like you need to get an .inf file for your monitor. What is the make and model# of the monitor. Almost all don't but did it come with a diskette by any chance? Try the makers website.
> ...


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Your welcome, glad to hear it.


----------

